# Angle Divider Stanley or General



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

HI!
Used to own both brands but lost 'em to storage !
Just got outbid on feebay for a Stanley #30 Angle Divider. General Tools also made a very similar one up until maybe 20 years ago .
Anyone on forum know of a source for either the Stanley #30 or the General Tools clone? Nice accurate mechanical devices :blink:!
Thank You in Advance,
Marena


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Merena, Can't help with your question but maybe you can help me.

What is an angle divider? Not familiar with the term but I'm wondering if this is another item I can't possibly live without.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Could be wrong but,I think you're going to generally find those more in the "collector" category.As such,in my experience....thats where flea-bay shines(for the seller).IOWs,if you need a tool or sumthin thats garnering collector value....prices are gonna be high on the bay.


At the prices those things are fetching....I'd make a dedicated tool.End up with a more specific function.....and uhh,cheap as in free.Good luck,BW


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

jharris said:


> Merena, Can't help with your question but maybe you can help me.
> 
> What is an angle divider? Not familiar with the term but I'm wondering if this is another item I can't possibly live without.


Good question.

G


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

There's a few on eBay. Here.










 







.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

jharris said:


> Merena, Can't help with your question but maybe you can help me.
> 
> What is an angle divider? Not familiar with the term but I'm wondering if this is another item I can't possibly live without.


I was wondering too.




cabinetman said:


> There's a few on eBay. Here.


Ok, now I know what it looks like, but what does it do? And if it's a vital item why isn't it made anymore?


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*GeorgeC;jharris*

Hi, 
GeorgeC and jharris,
You can find pictures of them at feebay.com...search>home garden cilck tools, click hand tools, type in angle divider and follow links under suggestions (antique, etc)...excellent for bisecting oddball angles (no math), like eg: 43 deg. 11 minutes :thumbsup:!
"Progress" is why newer cheap crap is now on the market. Also, "electronic progress". We are modelmakers, but furniture, shipwrights :boat:, and other dudes love 'em ! Also, they have nice fit /finish and are sturdy.
Best,
Marena


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

vinnypatternmaker said:


> Hi,
> GeorgeC and jharris,
> You can find pictures of them at feebay.com...search>home garden cilck tools, click hand tools, type in angle divider and follow links under suggestions (antique, etc)...excellent for bisecting oddball angles (no math), like eg: 43 deg. 11 minutes :thumbsup:!
> "Progress" is why newer cheap crap is now on the market. Also, "electronic progress". We are modelmakers, but furniture, shipwrights :boat:, and other dudes love 'em ! Also, they have nice fit /finish and are sturdy.
> ...


I can do the math in my head for and angle like your example far faster than go get some mechanical device.

George


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> I can do the math in my head for and angle like your example far faster than go get some mechanical device.
> 
> George


Ok, what's my miter angle to make this angle: ^

My point is, regardless of the fancy bells a tool has you have to walk 1.5 feet to get a device with which to measure the angle with :blink::blink: if it happens to do more... SAWEET!!!

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*Why angle divider*

Hi!
Thanx for your input dudes :thumbsup:!
Why then the angle divider, you ask? Think quality T-bevel for example. It works so well that it can transfer angles with nearly infinite accuracy ! It's one step, from project to stock, thereby reducing error possibilities, the more the woresier :blink:! Also, math is only as accurate (in many cases) to the tolerance one may be willing to go in decimal points, if they're infinate (absurd example, my bad), and that would still be approximate. Since nothing in life is perfect, this is seldom or never neccessary in the real world :no:.
However this simple instrument bisects angles (to high machine shop grade tolerance), when high accuracy is needed . This tool merely divides an unknown angle into two equal halves.
Please don't confuse this item with other concepts (such as width dividers, those accordian shaped pointed end tools similar in design to old grocery store 'high shelf grabbers' or some extendable roller TS table extensions) which are seldom accurate.
Forgive us, we as (mostly wood) modelmakers often require tool & die making accuracy, as prototypes need to be as dead on as the stock allows :huh:. We feel some others could also enjoy too :yes:!
Best,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

firemedic said:


> Ok, what's my miter angle to make this angle: ^
> 
> My point is, regardless of the fancy bells a tool has you have to walk 1.5 feet to get a device with which to measure the angle with :blink::blink: if it happens to do more... SAWEET!!!
> 
> ...build n burn - live n learn...


What? Can you interpret that into standard Southern Brogue?

George


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

If you don't mind it being partly plastic, Bora makes a product called the Angle Master Miter Duplicator that appears identical in functionality to those Stanley dividers. I got one as a gift and haven't had a chance to use it yet. After following that ebay link cabinetman posted the Bora may actually end up costing more, but it does come apart so you can use it to set your miter saw physically instead of depending on the rule accuracy of either the tool or saw.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

I thought there were metal versions still being made and sold for less than $20. If it has to look just like the Stanley then there is the Kacey, but it's too expensive to get past my cheapness shield. If it just has to do the same job but looks aren't so important, then Highland Hardware sells a nice one.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> What? Can you interpret that into standard Southern Brogue?
> 
> George


So... Having a little trouble following? Sure I'll break it down for you...

See there's this angle that Joe wants to wrap with moulding. It just so happens that the angle ain't 90 deg so Joe can't just cut a 45 deg bevel on the saw, he has to measure the angle and determine the correct miter bevel... Off to the local friendly tool store Joe goes to purchase an angle measuring device.

Joe arrives at the store, and is greeted by a cranky sales attendant who hates the world because he never finished high school and can't find employment anywhere else but his uncle's store, he knows nothing about tools, hardware, plumbing, electrical, landscaping, or pretty much anything other than the best way to roll a doobie (too bad though don't pay the bills). We'll call him JimBobJoseph 

Joe tells the JimBobJoseph he needs a tool to measure angles with. JBJ walks Joe over to the measuring tool section and vaguely waves his hand in the direction of tape measures. Joe starts to looking while JimBobJooseph slinks off... Joe finds two possible answers, a protractor and an angle divider.

After reading the packaging material Joe sees that the protractor is a no fuss little two piece tool that when placed against the angle will render an anolouge measure of the whole angle. It cost $10

Joe then reads the packaging for the angle divider and sees that it's got a couple more parts but when you put is against an angle it renders not only a measure of the angle (not to be confused with a dangle) but also renders a value at which the bevel of that your miter should be. it cost $20

Joe thinks about it a bit, and after deliberation decides to buy the divider cause it's useful and has a bit of gizmo coolness about it.

So the moral of this story? Finish highschool and don't do drugs.

Do I need to break it down any further? We never even got to "if a train leaves Scranton and a car leaves Pittsburg"...

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

firemedic said:


> So... Having a little trouble following? Sure I'll break it down for you...
> 
> See there's this angle that Joe wants to wrap with moulding. It just so happens that the angle ain't 90 deg so Joe can't just cut a 45 deg bevel on the saw, he has to measure the angle and determine the correct miter bevel... Off to the local friendly tool store Joe goes to purchase an angle measuring device.
> 
> ...


Sooo...riddle me this my young cajun....

Why does every mind 'altered' hillbilly drop out have to be named JIMbob ? :blink::laughing:

Heyy..is this my 1st official "highjack " :laughing::laughing:


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*Translation*



GeorgeC said:


> What? Can you interpret that into standard Southern Brogue?
> 
> George


Hi George!
First off, your comment is cool and funny :thumbsup:! 
Standard Southern Brogue? Sadly, we don't use it much (wish we could, 'cause it's such a great part of this great USA :yes:, but we'll try it in Standard Brooklyn Street Speak, of which we are fluent in !
Basically, this old American tool, with few moving parts transfers both the included angle and the nearly exact (nothin's perfect) half of the angle to the workpiece, no math involved, (we only use math as a, *last *resort) :huh:! That's what we should have said in the first place but (definition needed: "but" in Conversational Brooklynese is the equivilant to the punctuation mark... the period, and ends the sentence but LOL! :blink:
We love your informative contributions to the forum
but!
All in good fun,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Longknife said:


> I was wondering too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Took the words out of my mouth....:yes:


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Longknife said:


> Ok, now I know what it looks like, but what does it do? And if it's a vital item why isn't it made anymore?


It is being made still. See my post up above somewhere, keywords for google are: Kacey Angle


----------

